

XBug: New JavaScript Debugger - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/xbug

======
bdfh42
The direct link to this software is here <http://www.xbug.co.uk/> but the
Ajaxian post explains all with less eyestrain.

------
tlrobinson
It's impressive it works with all the major browsers... but Windows only :-\

